# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Serialet më të mira filmike të të gjitha kohërave

## PrInCiPiEl

Në vazhdim do të postojmë dhjetë(10) seritë më të mira filmike të të gjitha kohërave.
_- Normalisht , kuptohet që ky është mendimi i im personal_.



1)*"The X Files"*

_Rolet kryesore_:
David Duchovny  - si agjenti special Fox Mulder 
Gillian Anderson  - si agjenti special Dana Scully 


_- Vijon -_

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

2)*"Crime Story"*

_Rolet kryesore_:
*Dennis Farina*  -  në rolin e policit *Mike Torello* 
*Anthony Denison*  - në rolin e gangsterit *Ray Luca* 

Një seri filmike, vërtet e shkëlqyeshme  :buzeqeshje: 



_- Vijon -_

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

3)*"Shogun"*

_Rolet kryesore_:
*Richard Chamberlain* -  në rolin e 'Pilot-Major' John Blackthorne , *Anjin-san* 
*Toshirô Mifune*  - në rolin  *Toranaga* 
*Yoko Shimada* - në rolin Lady Toda Buntaro, *Mariko* 
 


_- Vijon -_

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

4)*"Moonlighting"*

_Rolet kryesore_:
*Bruce Willis*  -  në rolin e *David Addison*  
*Cybill Shepherd*  - në rolin e *Maddie Hayes* 



*"Blue Moon Detective Agency"* 

Një seri filmike, vërtet e shkëlqyeshme  :buzeqeshje: 




_- Vijon -_

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

5)*" La Piovra "*

_Rolet kryesore_:
*Michele Placido*  -  në rolin e 'Commissario' *Corrado Cattani* 
*Patricia Millardet*  - në rolin e *Silvia Conti* 
etj.etj.

Regjisorë: 
Damiano Damiani
Luigi Perelli


Seria *" La Piovra "* është e njohur edhe me emrin : *"The Octopus"* apo e përkthyer edhe në gjuhen shqipe si : *"Oktapodi"*.



Një seri filmike, vërtet e shkëlqyeshme  :buzeqeshje: 




_- Vijon -_


_PrInCiPiEl_
 :buzeqeshje:   :i qetë:

----------


## MI CORAZON

_   " THE DYNASTY "   _ 


   Blake Carrington  - John Forsythe

   Alexis Carrington  - Joan Collins

   Krystle Carrington - Linda Evans

   E te tjere... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

" The thorn birds "  


    Ralph - Richard Chamberlain

    Meggie - Rachel Ward

----------


## MI CORAZON

" Stan Laurel  :buzeqeshje:  &  :buzeqeshje:  Oliver Hardy "

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

6)*" Midnight Caller "*

_Rolet kryesore_:
*Gary Cole*  -  në rolin e *Jack 'Nighthawk' Killian* 
*Wendy Kilbourne*  - në rolin e *Devon King* 
*Dennis Dun*  -  në rolin e *Billy Po*
*Arthur Taxier*  -  në rolin e *Lt. Carl Zymak*
etj.etj.




- Këtë seri filmike do ta shikoja edhe njëherë !
* Vërtetë është një seri-dramë e realizuar në mënyrë mjeshtrore  :buzeqeshje: 





*PrInCiPiEl*



_- Vijon -_

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

7)*" The Black Adder "*

_Rolet kryesore_:
*Rowan Atkinson*  -  në rolin e *Edmund*-it, Dukës së Edinburgut
*Tony Robinson*   - në rolin e *Baldrick*-ut 

etj.etj.


Një seri-komedi e shkëlqyeshme  :buzeqeshje: 


* Në foto :  *Rowan Atkinson* ndryshe i njohur edhe si Mr.Bean  :buzeqeshje: 

_PrInCiPiEl_

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

8)*" The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes I & II "*

_Rolet kryesore_:
*Jeremy Brett*   -  në rolin e *Sherlock Holmes*-it
*David Burke*   - në rolin e *Dr. John Watson*-it 
etj.etj.*...*


Kjo është një seri e zhanrit kriminalistikë, ku dallohet aktrimi
 i shkëlqyer i *Jeremy Brett* -it  :buzeqeshje: 


- Vijon - 

PrInCiPiEl

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*"The twilight zone"*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

9)*" ALF "*

_Rolet kryesore_:
*Paul Fusco* -  në rolin *Gordon Schumway* aka *ALF* 
*Max Wright*  -  në rolin e *William 'Willie' Tanner* -it
*Anne Schedeen*  - në rolin e *Katherine Daphne 'Kate' Halligan Tanner*-

etj.etj.





Ja edhe një foto e ALF-it :




Një i HUAJI-jashtëtoksor, i MBULUAR ME QIME , shumë i MENÇUR, vije të jetoj me një famijle në TOKË ,pasi që në fluturim e siper , PËRPLASET në GARAZHEN e tyre  : - ) 


*" ALF "*

SATIRË e SHKELQYESHME  : )




PrInCiPiEl

----------


## MtrX

Po Friends e harruat?
Po The Fresh Prince e harruat?
Po ehu sa te tjera ka...

----------


## MtrX

Ja dhe Will Smith te The Fresh Prince

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Seritë më të mira filmike të të gjitha kohërave*



10)*" Fiendens fiende "*

* _Zhanri_ : *Triller*

* _Regjisorë_ :
Mats Arehn
Jon Lindström 


* _Rolet kryesore_ :
*Peter Haber* -   në rolin e  *Hamilton*-it 
*Maria Grip*  -   në rolin    *Eva-Britt* 
*Sture Djerf* -   në rolin    *DG* 



  Kjo seri suedeze është e njohur edhe me emrin : *" Enemy's Enemy "*


* _Ngjarja_ :
Dikush vret oficerët e Ushtrise Suedeze dhe e bën atë që të duket sikur është vepër
e agjentëve rus .

* Seriali ka tetë(8) episoda prej gjashtëdhjetë(60) minutash.
*Kjo seri filmike gjendet në vendin e dhjetë(10) të listës sime , por lirisht mund të ishte edhe në vendin e parë(1): - është një seri-triller e shkëlqyeshme*.
*Peter Haber* është i shkëlqyeshem në rolin e *Hamilton*-it.
Ai(P.H) është versoni Suedez i Shon Konerit( Sean Connery)të famshëm.


*Këto ishin dhjetë(10) seritë më të mira filmike të të gjitha kohërave*.
_Ky është mendimi i im personal_.


*PrInCiPiEl*
©

----------


## MI CORAZON

" Shigjeta e zezë " 

 Loretta Goggi 

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ihti

Se mu kujtua nje tjeter film Gjerman qe na kenaqte:

"Bastard"

----------


## MI CORAZON

" Marco Visconti " 


Pamela Villoresi - Bice del Balzo

Raf Vallone - Marco

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Ihti_ 
> *Se mu kujtua nje tjeter film Gjerman qe na kenaqte:
> 
> "Bastard"*


"Bastard-in" e kam pare te gjithin, por  s'me ka pelqyer. Mbase ka qene gjuha, qe s'me ka terhequr... :i ngrysur:

----------

